# ECE degree experience deduction



## rohini2017 (May 9, 2017)

*How many years of experience does ACS deduct if your B.Tech degree is ECE if job code is system analyst?*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rohini2017 said:


> *How many years of experience does ACS deduct if your B.Tech degree is ECE if job code is system analyst?*


It's not as simple a answer as you think it is

The number of years to deduct not only depend on the name of the course you took, but also on the subjects taught, the reputation of the university conducting the exams, the marks obtained by you in each semester etc.
It will also,depend on the RNR you submit for your job experience based on how relevant your education is to the job you have done and are still doing.
It's a very complex calculation undertaken by the assessor 

You can assume 2-4 years in your case but don't make plans till you have the results in hand

Cheers


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

rohini2017 said:


> *How many years of experience does ACS deduct if your B.Tech degree is ECE if job code is system analyst?*


To give you a bit of an idea, one of my friend had taken the assessment from ACS and she pursued ECE from GGSIPU. ACS deducted 4 years from her experience for Anzsco code: 261313 (software engineer) whereas i took the assessment from EA and it was a whole of different story.

In most of the cases, 4 years would surely be deducted for system analyst also because its RnR are quite different then ECE subjects.


----------



## rohini2017 (May 9, 2017)

How does degree marks affect assessment? What is the minimum score required?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rohini2017 said:


> How does degree marks affect assessment? What is the minimum score required?


Everything is presumption 

The ACS website says that they take a lot of factors into consideration and I feel this is one of them
I may be worong but I don't think some one getting full marks and the next person barely passing would be treated with the same yardstick 
Also if marks was not a consideration, why would they ask for the marksheets for each semester?

Cheers


----------



## arpithjain (Sep 21, 2016)

I too have a B.Tech in ECE and ACS deducted 4 years for me. My job code was 261311 - Analyst programmer. I think it will be the same for you.


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

*PTE score improvement*



Gagz said:


> To give you a bit of an idea, one of my friend had taken the assessment from ACS and she pursued ECE from GGSIPU. ACS deducted 4 years from her experience for Anzsco code: 261313 (software engineer) whereas i took the assessment from EA and it was a whole of different story.
> 
> In most of the cases, 4 years would surely be deducted for system analyst also because its RnR are quite different then ECE subjects.


Hi,
As per your signature you got 79+ in PTE in your 4th attempt. How did you improve yourself after initial attempts?

I scored very near in my first attempt: L/S/R/W - 77/76/76/82 and I feel, I did good and there were some small mistakes which I know, I could have achieved the desired score by not doing them.

Now I don't not what I can improve, my skills are same. I'm feared that I can still do the same small mistakes under time pressure. 

1. Do you feel that difficulty level was same or harder or easier in later attempts?
2. Do you think that we are more skilled after first attempt because I see lot of people improve the score in second attempt. Do they all go without prep in first and work hard during second or it is just that you become automatically become more normal to test?

Thanks!


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

dirkemeert said:


> Hi,
> As per your signature you got 79+ in PTE in your 4th attempt. How did you improve yourself after initial attempts?
> 
> I scored very near in my first attempt: L/S/R/W - 77/76/76/82 and I feel, I did good and there were some small mistakes which I know, I could have achieved the desired score by not doing them.
> ...


1. I try to think positive so 'difficulty level was same in all the attempts if you ask me. I was the one who was making the mistakes'

2. In the firsr attempt may be you were not aware of your weak areas and then you work hard right on those areas in the subsequent attempts.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinu28111987 (Sep 13, 2017)

rohini2017 said:


> *How many years of experience does ACS deduct if your B.Tech degree is ECE if job code is system analyst?*


Hi,
I am new to this process and just researched a lot for Australia immigration process. After seeing the points calculator, I got excited as I have 8 years of experience. But my excitement diminished after reading the comment saying ACS will deduct 4 years  I too have same problem. I have done my BE in electronics and telecommunication from Mumbai University and have 8 years of experience in IT. I was planning to have skill assessed in Computer Programmer / software engineer. What are my chances here? Could anyone please help me.

Also, has anyone tried getting NAATI score?

Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Tinu28111987 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this process and just researched a lot for Australia immigration process. After seeing the points calculator, I got excited as I have 8 years of experience. But my excitement diminished after reading the comment saying ACS will deduct 4 years  I too have same problem. I have done my BE in electronics and telecommunication from Mumbai University and have 8 years of experience in IT. I was planning to have skill assessed in Computer Programmer / software engineer. What are my chances here? Could anyone please help me.
> 
> Also, has anyone tried getting NAATI score?
> ...


In general ACS deducts 4 years for BE in electronics & telecommunications background.


----------



## Tinu28111987 (Sep 13, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Tinu28111987 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...




Thanks for the response. That's a bad news .

Do you know anything about NAATI?


----------



## syedamd91 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi, I'm planning to apply for skill assessment but my engineering is EC and experience is IT 4 years. Ive 2 years of experience in support profile and 2 years in email security. Can I apply for both ICT systems engineer and System analyst.


----------

